# "Hollowpoint Ammunition Saves Lives..."



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here's an interesting article*

*Hollowpoint Ammunition Saves Lives...*

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/03/06/nyregion/hollow-point-ammunition-saves-lives-backers-say.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Interesting and .... 12 years old!


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

true but how much has changed?


----------

